# I Need A Mounting Unit



## jwmlandscaping (Jul 27, 2005)

Can Some One Help Me Find A Mounting Unit For A 1993 Jeep Wrangler Renegade. I Have A 6.5 Meyer Max Polly Blade Of Of A 2000 Jeep Wrangler That Was Totaled 2 Months Ago I Have One Place I Can Get One But I Was Wondering If Someone New Of Some Other Place The Price Is $498.00 Which I Will Eventualy Pay If I Cant Find Anywhere Else To Compare


----------

